# Why Did You / Will You Choose Dubai ?



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just curious as to why people have either ended up here already or are planning to come here.

I have to admit, (yes I'm a capitalist), that the tax free element certianly played a part in my decision making, but other than that, to let my kids spend some time in a different culture, whole new life experience, and really to get out of the rat race in the UK for a few years.

Come on, what were your reasons.

Bet they are more wholesome than mine


----------



## ozroses01 (May 20, 2008)

We are looking at Dubai for many of the same reasons - tax free earnings, a completely different life experience, a great career move for both of us and a broadening of our daughters world!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

my parents live here, I used to visit on holiday regularly, then I met my husband here.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I came here for something new and fresh, very bored in my job in London and just life in general, 

the money and lifestlye is a good thing here aswell but mainly just because i wanted to try something new.


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

My decisions was based solely on what my employer had to offer. Tax free pay (upto $87,500) along with professional growth & educational reimbursements were a key factor.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

ozroses01 said:


> We are looking at Dubai for many of the same reasons - tax free earnings, a completely different life experience, a great career move for both of us and a broadening of our daughters world!


Coming from Oz, doesnt necessarily make it tax free earnings.
You will need to check with an accountant/financial advisor who is knowlegable about residing outside of the country.

In a lot of cases, you will be liable for taxes (depending on how long you stay out of country for, resident status etc)


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Money, opportunity to see parts of the world I would probably never visit otherwise, adventure, a major career challenge, a challenge to see if I can live without drinking from a keg in my own home and of course more tax free money


----------



## ozroses01 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks sgilli3, do you know anyone really good on the international tax side of things we can speak to. It gets more complicated as my husband is a dual citizen (USA/Aussie) and if we come across we will have two investment properties in Australia - so not sure where we will stand regarding resident for tax purposes. We know we need some very sound advice. Thanks,


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry , I dont, but we ae trying to get a private ruling from the tax office.
Perhaps they may be able to recommend someone.


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

Interesting thread 

Still didn't find anything yet but here are my main reasons to move from Canada:

-Tax break; add employment and VAT I pay like 60% in taxes with very few decent services in return.
-Weather; 9months of winter, 6 of them in snow and -20C!, I'm starting to get enough of this.
-Society; especially for raising kids (have a 5y and a 3y old). I was speaking with a social worker a while ago and he mentioned the fact that we have to start talking to our kids about contraception, smoking and drugs at 8-9y old. I guess that no place is safe from these things and we will have to talk it out with the kids at some point but I'm hoping in the UAE its more controlled and we would not be discussing this before 10-12y of age!!!
-The right opportunity in that economically booming area. North America is slowing down and the ME/NA/Asia is booming, why not benefit from the situation and ride the wave?
-Lifestyle change. Sounds that almost everyone I know raves about their lifestyle in Dubai/AD. We've been somewhat stuck with a routine over here. Wake-up, work, get back home, sleep, wake-up, work, etc... We do activities but social life is not that interesting.


----------



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

I totally concur with you taxes and then 13% post taxed income taxes are a huge drain on canadians .what we basically receive in return is mediocre health care and ok free ducation.
drugs and all are surely a problem that the schools are trying to deal with at a much earlier age now than my liking and surely is one my reasons to move as well.
also just wanted to ask if you know ,do we as canadians have to pay any income tax if earning out side canada?,


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

pooji said:


> I totally concur with you taxes and then 13% post taxed income taxes are a huge drain on canadians .what we basically receive in return is mediocre health care and ok free ducation.
> drugs and all are surely a problem that the schools are trying to deal with at a much earlier age now than my liking and surely is one my reasons to move as well.
> also just wanted to ask if you know ,do we as canadians have to pay any income tax if earning out side canada?,




Here's the link to the information from Revenue Canada:Leaving Canada (emigrants)


----------



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been interested in the Middle East for years. I also love travelling and experiencing new cultures (covered N America, Europe and Africa so far) so when this opportunity came up, I dropped everything in Spain and came over to Dubai quicker than Road Runner on LSD! hahaha!!

Dubai wasn't a place I'd considered in the past, I had actually applied to work in Afghanistan (I'll be in Kabul later this summer when the security situation has improved) and Baghdad. Dubai traffic is a good lesson in how to avoid roadside bombs!!!


----------



## grinding (May 30, 2008)

Ozroseso1
Have you heard anything in relation to your investment properties and what you have to do if you move to Dubai?????


----------



## ozroses01 (May 20, 2008)

Hi grinding,

My husband was unsuccessful with the job (got down to final 3) so we are looking for other opportunities. The process made us realise that we want to pursue a move to Dubai. As I understand it so far we have to intend to leave Australia for at least 2 years to gain non resident for tax purposes status. We can then rent both properties and if we are back within 7 years and move back into our primary residence we will not have Cap Gains tax issues when we then sell. The ATO website is very helpful. Am still looking for a good international tax accountant.


----------

